# Schuppenverlust



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

Hallo miteinander,

vielleicht, kann mir ja jemand helfen, mein Platin Koi ca 1 Jahr 15 cm verliert Schupen. Dieser Verlust zeigt sich am Rücken. Hier fehlen jeweils 2 cm seiner Pracht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

Hi Gerdi,
Dein Platinum zieht nicht seine Schuppen aus weil es ihm zu warm ist, oder weil ihm die Farbe der alten Schuppen nicht mehr gefällt. Mit Sicherheit scheuert er und verliert somit die Schuppen. Kann man eine Rötung am Fisch erkennen? Wie sind Deine Wasserwerte? Ist der Platinum der einzige mit diesen Anzeichen? Mach doch ein paar Angaben zum Teich. Kannst Du ein Foto machen und hier einstellen? 
Am sichersten ist, Du fängst Ihn raus und machst einen Abstrich, oder läßt einen machen. 
2cm Schuppenverlust bei einem 15cm Fisch, ist wie 30% verbrannter Haut bei uns.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

Olla rainthanner,

hast recht der ist leicht Rosa, bei den anderen konnte ich keinen Verlust feststellen. gem. Teststreifen sind die Werte OK bei einem PH von 7,5
Mein Teich fasst geschätzte 9500 L ca. 380 *630 an der tiefsten Stelle ca 140 tief.

Bilder stelle ich demnächst ins Album


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

hi,

also einer meiner fische (Ochiba Shigure) hat während meiner Teichumbauarbeiten sich an einem Planzenkorb gescheuert und wie man auf dem Bild sieht verletzt.

Es fehlen mehrere Schuppen....

mfg
midas


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

hallo midas,

kenne mich zwar mit dem ganzen japanisch und koideutsch keinwenig aus - aber ist das nicht ein stinknormaler __ wildkarpfen ????

jürgen

*** Ps: falls nein verkaufe ich meine 5 karpfen in zukunft auch als "(Ochiba Shigure)" - klingt viel wichtiger als wildkarpfen :razz:   
..... zum deifele nomoal - mein teich wird ja so richtig wertvoll - ob ich jetzt ne alarmanlage mit videoüberwachung installieren muß ??? :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

Hi Gerd,
Bild wäre super, aber ein ABSTRICH ist Pflicht. Ich denke bei dem 15 cm Platinum ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer bakteriellen Infektion infolge von __ Parasiten doch höher als eine Verletzung. Dann wird die Wundversorgung alleine nicht mehr helfen. Es sind dann mit Sicherheit auch die anderen Koi bzw. der ganze Teich befallen. Besonders der Sauerstoffgehalt ist zur Zeit sehr wichtig. Bis der Abstrich gemacht ist würde ich dringend zu täglichen Wasserwechseln von min. 15% raten. Sind die anderen Koi auch in dieser Größenordnung, so sind sie schneller im Koi-Himmel als Du denkst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

Ole schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo midas!
> 
> Womit hast Du den Koi ruhiggestellt?



Hi,

habe ihn ca 5 minuten in einem Becken mit Koi Calm (Das ist bei dem Paramedic Set von Koi Care dabei) schwimmen lassen danach ist er wie im koma. Es ist völlig unproblematisch anzuwenden und eine große hilfe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> KOI Calm ist ein natürliches Beruhigungsmittel, welches dafür sorgt, dass der Fisch während der Behandlung ruhig gestellt ist. Dosierung: Auf jeweils 5 Liter Wasser werden 10 Tropfen Koi Calm eingegeben. Nach ca. 10 Minuten in dem Bad wird der Fisch ruhig und ist einfach zu behandeln Koi Calm wirkt effektiver, wenn die Tropfen in einer geringen Menge kochendes Wasser gegeben werden und diese Mischung dann in das Becken zugeführt wird. Durch diese Vorgehensweise löst sich das Sedativum besser auf.



juergen-b: Man sieht die Farbe des fisches auf dem bild nicht dar der Blitz von der Kamera an war und dar mein Ochiba fast komplett mit Ginrin überzogen ist hat es stark reflektiert...

mfg
midas


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2003)

*Hallo*

Hallo midas,
ich finde es sehr schön das es deinem Koi wieder gut geht, aber das Bild sieht mir eher nach einer bakteriellen infektion aus als wie scheuern.
Das sage ich deswegen weil die Schwanzflossenansätze sehr gerötet sind und das kommt nicht nur vom Streß.
Bitte behalte deine Koi im Auge ob du irgendwas feststellen kannst.
Bitte schreibe doch mal wie groß dein teich ist und wieviel fische darin hausen. wenn du es nicht schon getan hast.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2003)

hi Stephan,

die rötung (dunkeles Rostbraun oderso)  ist teil der Farbgebung meines fisches das sagte jedenfalls mein Koi Händler.

Die wunde verheilt erstaunlich schnell ich werde den Fisch ende der Woche nocheinmal rausfangen um ihn nochmals genau zu untersuchen dann mache ich nochmal ein bild...

oh fast vergessen die Teichdaten findest du unter meinem Profil http://forum.tommis-page.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=270...

mfg
midas[/url]


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Aug. 2003)

Hi Gerdi,
wollte eigentlich nur mal wissen, was nun aus deinem kranken Platinum geworden ist?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Rainer,

danke der Nachfrage, ein Abstrich hat nichts zu Tage gebracht - " alles in Ordnung"

muss sich wohl verletzt haben ... ansonsten ist er auch putzfidel  ...wachsen Schuppen eigentlich nach?

Wasserwerte zZ 
Nitrit ~ ,2 
Co2 8 mg/l 
KH 7 
GH 7 
PH 7,3


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Schuppen wachsen in der Regel wieder nach. Sogar Flossen wachsen meißt wieder. Es dauert aber Monate und erfordert super Wasserqualität.

Bild eines 50cm Ochiba mit bak. Entzündung. Flossen total im Eimer und min. 100 Schuppen mußten gezogen werden.  Dezember 2002






Ochiba im August 2003, alles erholt sich langsam. Schuppen schon leicht zu erkennen. Flossen wieder fast o.k.








Gruß Rainer


----------

